

Steve Yegge's Google Platforms Rant (2011) - tswartz
https://plus.google.com/+RipRowan/posts/eVeouesvaVX

======
tswartz
> The Golden Rule of Platforms, "Eat Your Own Dogfood", can be rephrased as
> "Start with a Platform, and Then Use it for Everything." You can't just bolt
> it on later. Certainly not easily at any rate -- ask anyone who worked on
> platformizing MS Office. Or anyone who worked on platformizing Amazon. If
> you delay it, it'll be ten times as much work as just doing it correctly up
> front. You can't cheat. You can't have secret back doors for internal apps
> to get special priority access, not for ANY reason. You need to solve the
> hard problems up front.

